# Unable to open PDF files from browser



## DMIS (Oct 6, 2008)

Recently I have been unable to open PDF files from both Explorer and Firefox browsers. I get an Acrobat PlugIn message saying that 
"The Adobe Acrobat/Reader running cannot be used to view PDF files in a web browser....
I sometimes get a related message saying that I should use the Adobe Reader version 8 or 9.
I had version 5 before and when I first got this message I downloaded version 9. But it does not appear to have worked.

Has anybody else struck this problem & can help with a solution. TX.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Uninstall all versions of Adobe Reader that you have installed. Do you have any other Adobe Acrobat products installed besides Reader? After removing everything, restart your computer, and then reinstall Adobe Reader 9. I'm assuming you're running Windows XP or Vista. If not, install the most recent supported version for your operating system.


----------



## eric996 (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with DoubleHelix. Make sure to uninstall all versions and restart before updating to the most recent version.

Also, in Adobe Reader go to Edit >> Preferences. This will bring up a preferences box. On the left hand side go to Internet and make sure Display PDF in browser is checked as well as Allow fast web view. I had this issue and made sure that was checked and it solved it. I am using Reader 8.

Hope this helps!


----------

